# Fish Bites



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone ever use the clam fish bites for catching sheepshead?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not for sheepshead, but I have used them for flounder up this way. Never caught a sheepshead.


----------

